# Buddy - photo bomber



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Buddy is like my younger brother. He's in every photo . Thanks for sharing your pics. Buddy was a handsome lad.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful. .they are great memories u have .


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful-love the photo bombing! Especially the one where he is rolling in the grass behind your sons


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I just love the pictures of Buddy.
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!!! I love the photobombs. 

Thank you for sharing him with us. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a hoot! I especially love the first one, rolling in the grass. What sweet memories.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the pictures! What a cutie! It took me a second to spot him poking his head out of the door on my iPhone screen. He makes photo bombing look good 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Beautiful-love the photo bombing! Especially the one where he is rolling in the grass behind your sons





MyMaggieGirl said:


> What a hoot! I especially love the first one, rolling in the grass. What sweet memories.


That picture seems like it was taken just yesterday. Buddy was probably about a year old since it is at our old house. The oldest of those little boys will graduate from college in 2 weeks, the youngest from high school in 4 weeks. It was a joy watching all three of them grow up together.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Adorable! I had to search for him in the third one, and then I laughed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed your pictures, I imagine looking at them brought back so many wonderful memories for you. You probably are wondering where the time has gone when you were looking at your sons picture, especially since one will be graduating from College and the other from H.S. soon. 

Buddy was beautiful, he looks a lot like my Bridge boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I loved the fourth one. When I found his cute little face peeking out from the doorway I couldn't help but laugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had to look hard to see where your door was... and then the little face peeking out - and then I giggled out loud. Priceless.

And I just love the last one. I love their sweet old white faces. What a sweet-looking boy he was.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos. What a beautiful boy .. and lucky sons to have grown up with him.  No doubt they're compassionate, loving adults. BTW, our first golden was named Buddy too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are so sweet<:

Thank you for sharing!

Don't we all have regrets for not taking enough pictures of that first dog?  We have more home videos of first guy - and I'm unsure at the moment how to capture those snippets of those videos (I think there has to be a way). One that always has us laughing (guiltily) is where both Sammy and Charmy were running around the front yard while my mom who was angry about none of us wanting to be on camera with the dogs was demonstrating how they retrieve. And she didn't notice the entire time that the dogs were coiling long lines around her ankles. And yep. That happened.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. What a beautiful boy .. and lucky sons to have grown up with him.  No doubt they're compassionate, loving adults. BTW, our first golden was named Buddy too.


We got Buddy around the time the "Air Bud" movies were popular. Of course the boys had to have their own Buddy. While he was one of the sweetest creatures to ever walk the face of the earth, Buddy wasn't the brightest bulb in the pack so they never could teach him cool tricks. Getting him to learn "sit," "down" and "come" was about as far as we got -- and even those were iffy at times. We laugh that Buddy was probably the only Golden to ever fail obedience training twice. Of course, a good bit of that may have been his trainers' fault. :uhoh:


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Megora said:


> Those are so sweet<:
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Don't we all have regrets for not taking enough pictures of that first dog?  We have more home videos of first guy - and I'm unsure at the moment how to capture those snippets of those videos (I think there has to be a way). One that always has us laughing (guiltily) is where both Sammy and Charmy were running around the front yard while my mom who was angry about none of us wanting to be on camera with the dogs was demonstrating how they retrieve. And she didn't notice the entire time that the dogs were coiling long lines around her ankles. And yep. That happened.


Now that needs to be on film ... well maybe your mother would disagree.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pics! Too funny. These will give you sweet memories to always cherish. He looked like a fun, loveable, beautiful big boy. So very sorry for your loss..


----------

